# My tegu. Sperm plugs at the age of one year. Is this normal?



## masten (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, my name is Victoria. And here is my tegu Barmaley





I've got him in November, 2013. Here are his first photos (just after receipt)









And this is yesterday photo





His SVL is about 0.66 ft (20 sm) and total length is about 1.87 ft (57 sm)

Last time (approximately a month, may be more) I see sperm plugs. Tell me, please, is this normal or too early? I'm very worried about it.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 5, 2014)

_Normal, welcome to the site  and congratulations it's a boy._


----------



## tinouTHEdino (Feb 17, 2014)

wow it looked like a wet kitty in the rain....sad

he looks so much better now! Living the life!


----------

